
The Future of Social  - dwynings
http://startupi.st/2010/01/social-web-future/
======
moe
I'd say he's making a good observation but drawing the wrong conclusions.

Yes, the importance of the social graph will raise. No, search will not go
away. No, facebook will not prevail. Instead their services will disperse into
open APIs.

Perhaps schools should start giving internet history classes. Facebook is the
new AOL. From there it's pretty easy to predict the curve.

